# Ja, Michael Jackson liegt im Koma / ist tot



## Tikume (26. Juni 2009)

Der Thread wäre sowieso gekommen.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Juni 2009)

Quelle?
Interessiert mich nicht, aber die Frage wird auch kommen.

/clap, wer war das nochmal? ;]


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2009)

http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article4000...ichten-tot.html
So haben wir noch ne Quelle.
Erst ist entweder tot oder liegt im Koma. Sucht euch aus,was euch besser gefällt oO


----------



## Greeki (26. Juni 2009)

www.latimes.com
www.tmz.com
www.cnn.com
www.bbc.com

usw.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Juni 2009)

Umfrage, Umfrage!


----------



## Sevydos (26. Juni 2009)

Soll man sich nun traurig schätzen, dass dieser Mensch gestorben ist?
War nur einer von Milliarden.
In anderen Teilen der Welt sterben weit aus wichtigere Menschen völlig ungekannt.
Mögen die Fans sich ihre Augen ausheulen, ich verspüre da kein Mitleid...


----------



## Night falls (26. Juni 2009)

Ist wohl noch nicht tot... :/


----------



## Manoroth (26. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ist wohl noch nicht tot... :/



was net is kann ja noch werden.. wir sollten die hoffnung net aufgebn!


----------



## Night falls (26. Juni 2009)

Ist es auch! Jez isser hinüber! Vor ner halben Std. oder so...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. Juni 2009)

Sonst gehts euch aber gut oder? Egal wie viel scheiße der Typ gebaut hat, aber über seinen tot zu freuen oder sich lustig zumachen ist einfach nur krank.

Edit: Mein Bild wird immer fester von dir Night falls das du ein riesen großes ... bist.


----------



## Gauloises24 (26. Juni 2009)

Was für Sp*** hier posten ey -.-
Zeigt mal n bissl Anstand und Mitgefühl!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juni 2009)

Druff, druff, druff! :O


----------



## Night falls (26. Juni 2009)

Das Trauern überlasse ich den Angehörigen und Bekannten.


----------



## Wowneuling (26. Juni 2009)

Herr Michael Jackson *ist* ein begnadeter Musiker. Im Privatbereich neigt er leider zum Hang ins Extreme. Seine Übergriffe auf Kinder konnten im zwar vor Gericht nicht nachgewiesen werden, aber wer die Gerrichtsverhandlung damals live gesehen hat, weiß, dass ein gewisser fader Beigeschmack bleibt.

Es wäre traurig, sollten diese Meldungen stimmen. Kein Mensch hat es verdient, im Alter von 51 zu sterben. Glaube tue ist diese Meldung auch erst dann, wenn sie von zuverlässigen Quellen bestätigt wurde. Und Welt.de gehört nicht dazu.  Die LA-Times hat da schon ein besseren Ruf und berichtet ebenfalls:



> Pop star Michael Jackson was pronounced dead by doctors this afternoon after arriving at a hospital in a deep coma, city and law enforcement sources told The Times.


 Aber wie bei allen Schlagzeilen sollte man erstmal ein paar Stunden verstreichen lassen. Beim Boulevardjournalismus wird gerne zu schnell geschossen.


----------



## Biggus (26. Juni 2009)

mh mein beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Juni 2009)

Wir machen uns eher über die Tatsache lustig das dieses Thema ums Internet geht und sich verdammt nochmal überhaupt Leute für diesen Scheiss interessieren können. Das ein Mensch gestorben ist ist nicht witzig, stimmt, aber so ist das Leben, es sind heute sicher noch weit mehr Menschen um ihr Leben gekommen. Menschen die es weit mehr verdient hätten gewürdigt zu werden.

Ich mein was gehtn.. hier noch ne News:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
Wo ich das Bild so betrachte fällt mir ein das mich Brunos tot weit mehr berührt hat.


----------



## mastergamer (26. Juni 2009)

Mein Beileid .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (26. Juni 2009)

und wieder mal wird bestätigt, was für geistlose Schwachmaten auf buffed unterwegs sind, ich hoffe dass die mods bald einschreiten.

Mit Michel Jachson ist einer der größten Musiker aller Zeiten gestorben, aber das könnt ich pickligen Milchgesichter ja nicht wissen,da war lange vor eurer Zeit.





R.I.P. King of Pop


----------



## Tikume (26. Juni 2009)

Ich musste da spontan an diesen Film denken:


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Mit Michel Jachson ist einer der größten Musiker aller Zeiten gestorben, aber das könnt ich pickligen Milchgesichter ja nicht wissen,da war lange vor eurer Zeit.


Und deshalb ist er mehr wert als ein anderer Mensch?


----------



## blooooooody (26. Juni 2009)

warum nur? so viele Kinder sind noch soooo unglücklich...

der hat Bestimmt das Versteck von Elvis Presley Gefunden und jetzt Gammeln die so rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Herzstillstand? hat er sich wirklich mal im Spiegel gesehen oder wie? 



nun bin ich ernst... es ist auf ne art wirklich schade, den seine songs sind wirklich gut und auch wenn er nur als kinderschänder in letzter zeit durch die nachrichten ging...


----------



## Abigayle (26. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich musste da spontan an diesen Film denken:
> 
> ...



By the way:

Geiler Film  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (26. Juni 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> und wieder mal wird bestätigt, was für geistlose Schwachmaten auf buffed unterwegs sind, ich hoffe dass die mods bald einschreiten.
> 
> Mit Michel Jachson ist einer der größten Musiker aller Zeiten gestorben, aber das könnt ich pickligen Milchgesichter ja nicht wissen,da war lange vor eurer Zeit.




ich habe als kleines kind seine musik oft gehört (damals noch auf schallplatten) und fand sie gut. aber er ist und bleibt ein gewönlicher mensch. und ich finde es bescheuert und unfair das man um ihn solch n aufheben macht. er war net mehr wert als jeder andere mensch.

das ist alles.


----------



## Tobis1988 (26. Juni 2009)

Ich finds gut,

zu seinem künstlerleben braucht man nich viel sagen, es gab mal eine zeit in der er ein künstler war, die war nun aber schon lange vorbei.

Aber wenn man mal die Tatsache außenvor lässt, das es bei der kindersache um viel geld ging, so glaube ich doch das ein mann, 

der sich seine hautfarbe ändern lässt, weil er nich dazu steht oder sie hässlich findet, 

ein mann der selber zugegeben hat was er mit den kindern alles gemacht hat, im bett kuscheln etc. 

ich glaube nicht das ein solcher mann in der lage ist sich im griff zu halten wenn so ein kleines kind neben ihm im bett liegt.

aber so wie es nun mal ist, promis kommen dort nich in den knast, jeder normale wäre dafür für jahrzehnte in den knast und wenn man weiß wie es dort abgeht, weiß man das der tod weitaus besser wäre...


----------



## mastergamer (26. Juni 2009)

Deshalb, nochmal: R.I.P. Michael Jackson. Grandioser Songwriter, Sänger und Helfer der Menschheit.

Aber ich warte auf die offiziele Bestätigung seines Todes.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und deshalb ist er mehr wert als ein anderer Mensch?



Ist er deswegen weniger wert als ein anderer Mensch, so das man sich über seinen tot freuen und lustig machen darf?

Klar, heute sind viele andere Menschen gestorben, aber über die machen wir uns doch auch nicht lustig und freuen uns das sie tot sind oder?

Sorry, aber sich über den tot eines 51-jährigen zu freuen ist für mich unter aller Sau!


----------



## Irn-Bru (26. Juni 2009)

darum geht es doch nicht....diese dämlichen Sprüche von einigen müssen doch nicht sein.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (26. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und deshalb ist er mehr wert als ein anderer Mensch?


Hat das jemand behauptet?

Übrigens würdet ihr bestimmt auch nicht glücklich sein wenn man sich über euren Tot freuen würde. Manmanman, manchmal glaube ich, Gott hat bei manchen irgendwas vergessen.



mastergamer schrieb:


> Ihr spacken, informiert euch vorher, wie und was Michael Jackson für diese (unsere?) Welt getan hat. Mehr wert als eure pickligen, verwahllosten Milchgesichter ist er sowieso .. keine Frage.
> 
> Deshalb, nochmal: R.I.P. Michael Jackson. Grandioser Songwriter, Sänger und Helfer der Menschheit.
> 
> Aber ich warte auf die offiziele Bestätigung seines Todes.



Die gibt es schon.

http://www.tagesschau.de/kultur/michaeljackson104.html


----------



## Buerzel (26. Juni 2009)

Nein, ich werd jetzt mal net anfangen über die Menschen in Afrika zu reden die jeden Tag sterben. Aber klar Michael Jackson ist wichtig.... OMG er ist tot ein einzelner Mensch toll toll .... wie traurig ...


----------



## Stress05 (26. Juni 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Ihr spacken, informiert euch vorher, wie und was Michael Jackson für diese (unsere?) Welt getan hat. Mehr wert als eure pickligen, verwahllosten Milchgesichter ist er sowieso .. keine



Was Hat Michael den so für die Welt Getan ? Auser Sich Als Lebende leiche zu Präsentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (26. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Was Hat Michael den so für die Welt Getan ? Auser Sich Als Lebende leiche zu Präsentieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Google ist dein Freund...
Unwissen schützt nicht vor dummen Sprüchen, ich seh es wieder bestätigt.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (26. Juni 2009)

hört euch doch mal selbst an....ensidia hat nen firstkill, alle jubeln, freuen sich und schwärmen von diesen leuten. ein mensch stirbt und es kommen sprüche wie "wayne?, mir doch egal"...dann spart euch bitte diese worte.

klar war er ein mensch wie du und ich (nur bei weitem erfolgreicher)....stirbt ein bekannter von dir, ist er ja nach deiner aussage auch "nur" ein mensch....ein leben ist ja nichts wert.....



Stress05 schrieb:


> Was Hat Michael den so für die Welt Getan ? Auser Sich Als Lebende leiche zu Präsentieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



solch ein müll verdient eigentlich keinen kommentar


----------



## Stress05 (26. Juni 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Google ist dein Freund...
> Unwissen schützt nicht vor dummen Sprüchen, ich seh es wieder bestätigt.


Dummen Sprüchen Jede Sec Stirbt ein mensch und ihr mach nur Gross Drama um meinen nur weil der Bekannt ist omfg


----------



## Manitu2007 (26. Juni 2009)

Danke mastergamer, endlich mal einer ders auf den Punkt bring.

Michael Jackson war einer der Besten Sänger überhaupt ich selbst bin mit seiner Musik aufgewachsen, hat auch nen Guten Film zur damaligen Zeit gemacht. 

Er hat die Popmusik neu erfunden aber dass kennt die heutige Jugend mit ihrem Gangsta Rap mit Fekalausdrücken anscheinend nicht mehr  naja

Ich hoffe mal er liegt nur im Koma ansonsten bin ich glaube bald reich da ich noch eine der Ersten scheiben von Im auf CD besitze ^^

mfg


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel du hast es nicht verstanden, es geht nicht um den Menschen, der Hohn geht auf die Kosten seines Statusses, es ist einfach lächerlich was darum veranstaltet wird und deshalb find ich diese schon ziemlich heftigen Protestposts hier gut - es geht mir nämlich auf den Sack das ein solcher Mensch auf einen Rang gehoben wird den er einfach nicht verdient hat oder vielleicht, aber dann gibt es noch ganz andere die es weit mehr verdient hätten. 

mastergamer, wer soll dich eigentlich ernst nehmen, ernsthaft?


----------



## Biggus (26. Juni 2009)

achso, wenn jede sekunde ein mensch stirbt, müsst ihr euch dranhalten, wenn ihr euch über jeden einzelnen lustig machen wollt.
und Google erstmal nach was MJ alles getan hat, bevor du den Mund zu weit auf machst.


----------



## Gauloises24 (26. Juni 2009)

Trotzdem einer der größten Musiker aller Zeiten! Das von einigen Usern zu vermitteln versuchte ethische Geblubber ist hier einfach fehl am Platz! Das hat nichts mit der Sache zu tun.
Wenn ihn einer nicht kennt ist das eine Sache, aber dann auch noch Witze ÜBER DIE PERSON (das mit dem "Witze über den Umstand" ist doch mal ne absolut dumme Ausrede) zu machen ey...da platz einem doch der kragen -.-


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Dummen Sprüchen Jede Sec Stirbt ein mensch und ihr mach nur Gross Drama um meinen nur weil der Bekannt ist omfg


Du kapierst es nicht oder? Es ist doch sowas von scheiß egal wie bekannt oder unbekannt ein Mensch ist, aber man sollte sie einfach nicht über den Tod eines anderen freuen!


----------



## mastergamer (26. Juni 2009)

Ich hebe es nochmal hervor, für die Leute, die sich schwer beim Lesen tun.

"... *Helfer der Menscheit*..."


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Sorry, aber sich über den tot eines 51-jährigen zu freuen ist für mich unter aller Sau!


Ich mache mich nicht darüber lustig. Für mich kommt der Tod nur wenig überraschend. Die tatsache die irgendwie ... naja witzig rüberkommt,dass er genau 2 wochen vor seinen letzten Konzert stirbt. Ich hätte jedenfalls gedacht,dass er das noch schafft...


----------



## Manoroth (26. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Danke mastergamer, endlich mal einer ders auf den Punkt bring.
> 
> Michael Jackson war einer der Besten Sänger überhaupt ich selbst bin mit seiner Musik aufgewachsen, hat auch nen Guten Film zur damaligen Zeit gemacht.
> 
> ...



wie gesacht ich bin auch mit seiner musik aufgewachsen und hab sogar noch n paar schallplatten von ihm zuhause. wegen dem schau ich ihn trotzdem net als mehr wert als jeder andere mensch an.


----------



## Stress05 (26. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das ist MJ der Taliban 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobis1988 (26. Juni 2009)

Michael hat Geld gespendet, sich für mehrere Institutionen eingesetzt, und mehrere Hilfsprogramme ins Leben gerufen.

Man sollte als Prominenter und das war er ja schließlich, diese prominenz auch dementsprechend nutzen, ich denke für jemanden wie michael jackson war es ein einfaches mal ebend 10 millionen dafür zu spenden, dahin zu fliegen etc., das ist keine große aufgabe für einen menschen wie er es war, sich mit den menschen aber auseinanderzusetzen und sie in ihrem leben zu begleiten, ist etwas das nur sehr wenige promis getan haben, dazu zählt er nicht, weil das wirklich anstrengend ist und arbeite/zeit erfordert.

er ist nich mehr oder weniger wert als jeder mensch der jeden tag stirbt und doch ist er der einzige der vielen menschen die heute gestorben sind, welcher gleich groß überall in den schlagzeilen landet.
Findet ihr das gerecht? Findet ihr es gerecht das jemand dem eine solche Tat wie die mit den Kindern vorgeworfen wird immer noch auf freiem Fuß war, wo jeder von uns normal sterblichen Jahrzehnte zu recht in den knast gewandert wäre?

Und jetzt stellt euch mal vor es wär euer kind gewesen, wenn euch euer kind erzählt hätte der und der hätte das und das gemacht, würdet ihr noch fragen ob das ein gerücht sei? oder wo die beweise wären?


----------



## Biggus (26. Juni 2009)

ich würde gerne mal sehen, wie ihr die lage seht, wenn irgendein lieblingskünstler von euch verstirbt
(nicht das Michael Jackson meiner wäre).
Heißt es dann immer noch "OlolOLOL WaYnE KUHLDASDERTOTIS !111" ?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (26. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Du kapierst es nicht oder? Es ist doch sowas von scheiß egal wie bekannt oder unbekannt ein Mensch ist, aber man sollte sie einfach nicht über den Tod eines anderen freuen!



so siehts aus. jemand der sich über ein ausgelöschtes leben amüsiert.....verdient ein /spit...mehr nicht.


----------



## chopi (26. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Sonst gehts euch aber gut oder? Egal wie viel scheiße der Typ gebaut hat, aber über seinen tot zu freuen oder sich lustig zumachen ist einfach nur krank.
> Edit: Mein Bild wird immer fester von dir Night falls das du ein riesen großes ... bist.





Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Was für Sp*** hier posten ey -.-
> Zeigt mal n bissl Anstand und Mitgefühl!


Anstand,Mitgefühl,das sind doch alles nur leere Wörter.



Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Übrigens würdet ihr bestimmt auch nicht glücklich sein wenn man sich über euren Tot freuen würde. Manmanman, manchmal glaube ich, Gott hat bei manchen irgendwas vergessen.



Ich persönlich hätte es lieber,wenn die Leute auf meiner Beerdigung sich freuen würden als wenn sie alle weinend rumstehen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also komm mir in Zukunft bitte nicht mit noch mehr "Übrigens" Sprüchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Michael Jackson ist tot? Schade für die Fans,toll für die evtl. weiteren Opfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (26. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> hört euch doch mal selbst an....ensidia hat nen firstkill, alle jubeln, freuen sich und schwärmen von diesen leuten. ein mensch stirbt und es kommen sprüche wie "wayne?, mir doch egal"...dann spart euch bitte diese worte.
> 
> klar war er ein mensch wie du und ich (nur bei weitem erfolgreicher)....stirbt ein bekannter von dir, ist er ja nach deiner aussage auch "nur" ein mensch....ein leben ist ja nichts wert.....
> 
> ...




Das ist endlich mal ein sehr treffendes Argument 

Mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen...


----------



## Shinar (26. Juni 2009)

Wie einige hier reden... wirklich traurig.


----------



## chopi (26. Juni 2009)

Biggus schrieb:


> ich würde gerne mal sehen, wie ihr die lage seht, wenn irgendein lieblingskünstler von euch verstirbt
> (nicht das Michael Jackson meiner wäre).


Hey,meine Lieblingskünstler machen sich nicht an kleine Kinder ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Hoff ich zumindest o.O)


----------



## mastergamer (26. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Hey,meine Lieblingskünstler machen sich nicht an kleine Kinder ran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Beweise? Quelle für Beweise?


----------



## Zeroless (26. Juni 2009)

Glaubt ihr man kann seine nase jezz bei ebay kaufen? haben bestimmt leute dran intresse...


----------



## Oligig (26. Juni 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Übrigens würdet ihr bestimmt auch nicht glücklich sein wenn man sich über euren Tot freuen würde. Manmanman, manchmal glaube ich, Gott hat bei manchen irgendwas vergessen.


Ich finde es pietätlos was manche hier machen,aber ne feststehende Tatsache wenn sich jemand über meinen tod lustig macht interessiert mich das nicht ...den wenn der ist bin ich halt nicht mehr!

BtW. das war nicht Gott,das waren Eltern!


----------



## Manoroth (26. Juni 2009)

Biggus schrieb:


> ich würde gerne mal sehen, wie ihr die lage seht, wenn irgendein lieblingskünstler von euch verstirbt
> (nicht das Michael Jackson meiner wäre).
> Heißt es dann immer noch "OlolOLOL WaYnE KUHLDASDERTOTIS !111" ?



selbst wenn das so is na und? shit happens. gibts halt keine neue musik mehr von denen. aber ich werde meine lieblings künstler nie über andere erheben. auch meine freunde net. logisch ich habe sie gern und wär deswegen traurig. aber das ist auch alles. auch die sind net mehr wert alls andere menschen.


----------



## Sascha_BO (26. Juni 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Beweise? Quelle für Beweise?


Es gibt genauso wenig Beweise für das Gegenteil, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobis1988 (26. Juni 2009)

Ihr redet immer alle wie traurig es sei darüber zu sprechen / sich sogar zu freuen das jemand gestorben ist, als hättet ihr es in nem buch gelesen oder ihr findets einfach mal toll diesen spruch abzulassen weil ihr ihn gehört habt.

die geißen der menschheit alias bush, die machthaber aus nordkorea in pjöngjang oder all die anderen kinderschänder etc. völlig egal, seid ihr wirklich der meinung das ein mensch, der tausende menschen auf dem gewissen hat oder ein mensch der das leben von was weiß ich wievielen kindern zerstört hat, es verdient das man darüber trauert das er gestorben ist?

über die opfer solcher menschen trauert schließlich auch keiner


----------



## Manitu2007 (26. Juni 2009)

chopi wer sagt denn dass sowas jemals passiert ist?

und dass mit dem Baby damals in Berlin vom Balkon war doch nen Dubel oder? kann doch sein dass sein Dubel diese Pedo gedanken hatte wer weis


----------



## chopi (26. Juni 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Beweise? Quelle für Beweise?


Du merkst sicherlich,das ich "hoff ich zumindest" geschrieben hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das kannst du ruhig gleichstellen mit "jedenfalls hat man davon noch nichts gehört" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zeroless schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr man kann seine nase jezz bei ebay kaufen? haben bestimmt leute dran intresse...


Welche Nase? oO


----------



## ¿?ShAdY¿? (26. Juni 2009)

Tobis1988 schrieb:


> Und jetzt stellt euch mal vor es wär euer kind gewesen, wenn euch euer kind erzählt hätte der und der hätte das und das gemacht, würdet ihr noch fragen ob das ein gerücht sei? oder wo die beweise wären?



Ich glaub eher die Kinder haben gesagt: Ey Mudda, lass den mal abzocken, wir tun so als ob ich von ihm missbraucht worden wär, wir sind in Amerika, der muss uns Geld geben.

Und jetzt mal zu denen, die sich drüber lustig machen, wahrscheinlich weint ihr zuhause alle wenn die Meldung kommt, dass Kungen tot ist, von daher seid eigentlich ihr diejenigen über die man sich lustig machen muss.

Und jetzt zum Topic, traurig ist es, aber die letzten Monate hat sich das ja fast schon angekündigt, die Frage war nur wann.
Ich mag seine Musik auch, aber irgendwie hat er wohl nicht gut auf seine Gesundheit geachtet.


----------



## Gauloises24 (26. Juni 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Es gibt genauso wenig Beweise für das Gegenteil, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und im Falle des Zweifels immer FÜR den Angeklagten! Sagt dir was oder?


----------



## mastergamer (26. Juni 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Es gibt genauso wenig Beweise für das Gegenteil, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was aber seine Aussage nicht gerechtfertigt. Bin nun schlafen, Gute Nacht. R.I.P.


----------



## blooooooody (26. Juni 2009)

ich finde es ja auch nicht lustig... sicher habe ich Jokes gemacht, aber das macht spätestens morgen jeder oder übermorgen...

er hat ja wirklich vieles geschafft, da würde z.B. über Moonwalk ein Film gemacht der mehr oder weniger sehr albern ist (Jackson als Metal-Transformner oder was auch immer xD) und natürlich das Spiel Moonwalk das mehr oder weniger eine Katastrophe ist aber funny... dazu kommt noch seine Ranch und viele Menschen die er Glücklich gemacht hat und wirklich geholfen hat, auch wenn er nurnoch von denn Zeitungen als Arsch durchging, wer glaubte schon wirklich das erkleine Kinder gefickt hat? genau, nur die Leute die hier sich freuen und die, die ihn nicht mochten...


----------



## Irn-Bru (26. Juni 2009)

ne eigentlich war es ein Dübel von Fischer


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Juni 2009)

Naja mehrere Anklagen kommen nicht aus dem nichts.
Übrigens spenden auch andere Menschen, Menschen die weniger bekannt sind und auch Menschen wie Bill Gates - ODER HALT! Sollt ich vielleicht sagen besonders Leute wie Bill Gates? Ich würd gern mal Zahlen sehen wo steht wer wie viel gespendet hat. Wer hat den größeren donation-Penis, ich glaube Mr. ihrmögtmeinbetriebssystemganzundgarnichtundflamedesimmerwürdetabertrotzdemnieauf
dieideekommeneinandereszubenutzen gewinnt.

Es geht immernoch nicht darum das ein Mensch tot ist, diese Tatsache ist immernoch zu betrauern, aber noch trauriger finde ich das ihr diesen mit vorsicht zu betrachtenden Menschen so sehr nachtrauert während ihr ignorant die Augen verschließt und um euch rum noch tausende weitere Menschen sterben. - Das ist nämlich das wirklich traurige daran.


----------



## chopi (26. Juni 2009)

¿?ShAdY¿? schrieb:


> Und jetzt mal zu denen, die sich drüber lustig machen, wahrscheinlich weint ihr zuhause alle wenn die Meldung kommt, dass Kungen tot ist, von daher seid eigentlich ihr diejenigen über die man sich lustig machen muss.


Wer zur Hölle ist Kungen?
Und imo sollte man sich über alles lustig machen,so isses doch viel witziger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggus (26. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> logisch ich habe sie gern und wär deswegen traurig



et voila


----------



## Greeki (26. Juni 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Es gibt genauso wenig Beweise für das Gegenteil, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gott sei Dank muss bei uns die Schuld nicht die Unschuld bewiesen werden.


----------



## mastergamer (26. Juni 2009)

@ Chopi:

Du hoffst, dass Michael Jackson sich an kleine Kinder vergriffen hat? - Wie arm ist sowas eigentlich? Geht's dir eigentlich noch gut .. bist du zu oft auf den Kopf gefallen .. oder haben dich die Ärzte bei deiner Geburt mit Absicht fallen gelassen?


----------



## chopi (26. Juni 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Es gibt genauso wenig Beweise für das Gegenteil, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fang nicht damit an zu argumentieren wie eine Religion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mastergamer schrieb:


> @ Chopi:
> 
> Du hoffst, dass Michael Jackson sich an kleine Kinder vergriffen hat? - Wie arm ist sowas eigentlich? Geht's dir eigentlich noch gut .. bist du zu oft auf den Kopf gefallen .. oder haben dich die Ärzte bei deiner Geburt mit Absicht fallen gelassen?



Kannst du mich bitte zitieren,wo ich das gesagt hab?
Atm wirfst du mir nämlich vor,etwas gesagt zu haben,was ich nie sagen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps. Ich bin letztens vom Fahrrad gefallen,da bin ich aber aufs Kinn geflogen,zählt das auch?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Juni 2009)

nur due deutschen newsseiten schlafen noch. auf cnn/bbc sind bereits die lebenschroniken fertig im netz O.o


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (26. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Wer zur Hölle ist Kungen?



nur so ein pc freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nichts besonderes...


----------



## Tobis1988 (26. Juni 2009)

Greeki schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank muss bei uns die Schuld nicht die Unschuld bewiesen werden.



ach wirklich?

stell dir mal vor dien kind wäre vergewaltigt worden, du wüsstest wär es war, kannst es aber nicht beweisen und dann?


----------



## mastergamer (26. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Fang nicht damit an zu argumentieren wie eine Religion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich zitiere dich Chopi:

"_Hey,meine Lieblingskünstler machen sich nicht an kleine Kinder ran biggrin.gif (Hoff ich zumindest o.O) _"


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (26. Juni 2009)

Tobis1988 schrieb:


> ach wirklich?
> 
> stell dir mal vor dien kind wäre vergewaltigt worden, du wüsstest wär es war, kannst es aber nicht beweisen und dann?


Passt aber garnicht auf das von dir zitierte.


----------



## ¿?ShAdY¿? (26. Juni 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> nur due deutschen newsseiten schlafen noch. auf cnn/bbc sind bereits die lebenschroniken fertig im netz O.o



Naja, bei denen ist ja auch gerade Nachmittag, bei uns ist gerade... erm... nachts glaub ich. Da sind dann halt nicht alle hier aktiv.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Ich zitiere dich Chopi:
> 
> "_Hey,meine Lieblingskünstler machen sich nicht an kleine Kinder ran biggrin.gif (Hoff ich zumindest o.O) _"


Und wo steht da,dass er hofft,dass sich Jacko an kleine Kinder vergriffen hat?


----------



## Manitu2007 (26. Juni 2009)

who is Kungen? muss man den kennen? oder ist das ne Fiktive Figur`?

Passt zwar nicht rein aber überlegt mal wie Groß dass geheule war als sich Take That oder die Back street Boys aufgelöst haben oder diese andere Gruppe da New kids noch was...

Aber BTT: klingt zwar bissl sarkastisch aber kann möglich sein dass es ein Publissity Gag ist (währe aber arg dreist) Immerhin hat er durch die "Skandale" mit denen er die Medien Füttert nen Kariere Schub erhalten.

so dann werd ich mal ne runde Thriller hörn gehen :-)

LG


----------



## Sascha_BO (26. Juni 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Und im Falle des Zweifels immer FÜR den Angeklagten! Sagt dir was oder?


Ja leider. Besonders wenn sie noch den guten alten Promibonus haben. Normalsterbliche wären bei ähnlichen Anschuldigungen schon viel schneller im Bau gelandet. Aber der feine Herr Jackson läßt ein paar Millionen springen (warum eigentlich wenn er unschuldig war?) und schon ziehen die ersten die Anklage zurück. Seltsam seltsam...


----------



## Irn-Bru (26. Juni 2009)

> Es geht immernoch nicht darum das ein Mensch tot ist, diese Tatsache ist immernoch zu betrauern, aber noch trauriger finde ich das ihr diesen mit vorsicht zu betrachtenden Menschen so sehr nachtrauert während ihr ignorant die Augen verschließt und um euch rum noch tausende weitere Menschen sterben. - Das ist nämlich das wirklich traurige daran




deiner Logik zur folge, ist jeder der um ein Familienmitglied/Bekannten/Freund trauert,also um einen einzelnen Menschen(darum geht es), ein Ignorant,weil ja schliesslich tausende Menschen jeden Tag Krieg und Hungersnöten zum Opfer fallen...


----------



## Greeki (26. Juni 2009)

Tobis1988 schrieb:


> ach wirklich?
> 
> stell dir mal vor dien kind wäre vergewaltigt worden, du wüsstest wär es war, kannst es aber nicht beweisen und dann?



Dann bin ich Zeuge und gebe meine Aussage zu Protokoll.

Und hier endet dieser Rechtsexkurs.


----------



## Tobis1988 (26. Juni 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Passt aber garnicht auf das von dir zitierte.



und was genau passt da nicht?

wenn du die schuld nicht beweisen kannst, kannst du laut dem rechtssystem nichts machen, da die schuld bewiesen werden muss, nicht die unschuld...


----------



## Bankchar (26. Juni 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> nur due deutschen newsseiten schlafen noch. auf cnn/bbc sind bereits die lebenschroniken fertig im netz O.o



Naja, da ist es ja auch nicht mitten in der Nacht (;  Somit arbeiten in deren Sender z.Z. auch mehr Leute :>


----------



## chopi (26. Juni 2009)

_"Ich hoffe,das MIcheal Jackson kleine Kinder missbraucht."
"Hey,meine Lieblingskünstler machen sich nicht an kleine Kinder ran biggrin.gif (Hoff ich zumindest o.O) " _

Jup,genau das gleiche!
Das "Hoff ich zumindest" bedeutet "Ich hoffe zumindest,dass meine Lieblingskünstler Kinder *nicht* (hast du das nicht bemerkt?) missbrauchen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps.In dem letzten Satz ist ein Wort versteckt,es heisst "nicht". Kannst du es finden?


----------



## Tobis1988 (26. Juni 2009)

Greeki schrieb:


> Dann bin ich Zeuge und gebe meine Aussage zu Protokoll.
> 
> Und hier endet dieser Rechtsexkurs.



das würde ich gerne mal sehen, so wie du das schreibst...


----------



## mastergamer (26. Juni 2009)

@ Chopi & seine Helferlein:

Gut, ich nehme alles zurück .. hab wohl bei deinem Satz das Wörtchen "..nicht.." nicht gelesen. 'tschuldigung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (26. Juni 2009)

deren...


----------



## Stress05 (26. Juni 2009)

Greeki schrieb:


> Und hier endet dieser Rechtsexkurs.



jop Zum Nächsten MJ thema war MJ ein Taliban ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ¿?ShAdY¿? (26. Juni 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ja leider. Besonders wenn sie noch den guten alten Promibonus haben. Normalsterbliche wären bei ähnlichen Anschuldigungen schon viel schneller im Bau gelandet. Aber der feine Herr Jackson läßt ein paar Millionen springen (warum eigentlich wenn er unschuldig war?) und schon ziehen die ersten die Anklage zurück. Seltsam seltsam...



Tja, wohl damit dieser eine aufhört solche Lügen zu verbreiten, schadet ja dem (guten) Ruf.


----------



## chopi (26. Juni 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> um den Satz geht es, nicht um den anderen...


Um den Satz kann es garnicht gehn,der wurde nicht einmal gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Mastergamer:
Na dann ist ja alles wieder Friede Freude Eierkuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Juni 2009)

> deiner Logik zur folge, ist jeder der um ein Familienmitglied/Bekannten/Freund trauert,also um einen einzelnen Menschen(darum geht es), ein Ignorant,weil ja schliesslich tausende Menschen jeden Tag Krieg und Hungersnöten zum Opfer fallen...



Nein verdammt, es geht darum das man diesen Menschen so hoch lobt, um nichts anderes! Trauern ist doch völlig in Ordnung, aber wieso gehen bitte hier so viele Leute von aus das WIR für diesen Menschen trauern? Ich kenn diesen Mann nicht persönlich und so hab ich weder was mit ihm zu tun, noch trauer ich dem nach was er getan hat (neue Musik? Wohl kaum, die Sache mit den Kindern? ..ya super, Spenden? Ya, das tun wie erwähnt auch andere Menschen in ganz anderem Maße..).


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (26. Juni 2009)

Tobis1988 schrieb:


> und was genau passt da nicht?
> 
> wenn du die schuld nicht beweisen kannst, kannst du laut dem rechtssystem nichts machen, da die schuld bewiesen werden muss, nicht die unschuld...



Hier ging es darum das jemand der unschuldig ist, angeklagt wird. In deinem Fall IST die Person schuldig. Ob es wahr ist oder nicht, ist ein anderes paar Schuhe.

n8


----------



## Oligig (26. Juni 2009)

Fakt ist alles andere währe Selbstjustiz,ich denke nicht jeder würde so ruhig bleiben...
Vllt. würden wir anderst drüber denken wenn wir Kinder haben...eine Vergewaltigung/ein Missbrauch versaut dem Menschen das ganze Leben ich kenne einige Leute denen so etwas vor Jahren wiederfahren ist und die es echt mitgenommen wenn nicht kaputt gemacht hat...


----------



## Sascha_BO (26. Juni 2009)

¿?ShAdY¿? schrieb:


> Tja, wohl damit dieser eine aufhört solche Lügen zu verbreiten, schadet ja dem (guten) Ruf.


Wenn man von seiner angeblichen Unschuld aber überzeugt ist und diese auch beweisen könnte wäre sein (guter) Ruf wieder hergestellt und er hätte viel Geld gespart.


----------



## Tobis1988 (26. Juni 2009)

Oligig schrieb:


> Fakt ist alles andere währe Selbstjustiz,ich denke nicht jeder würde so ruhig bleiben...
> Vllt. würden wir anderst drüber denken wenn wir Kinder haben...eine Vergewaltigung/ein Missbrauch versaut dem Menschen das ganze Leben ich kenne einige Leute denen so etwas vor Jahren wiederfahren ist und die es echt mitgenommen wenn nicht kaputt gemacht hat...



Jeder Mensch reagiert anders, aber diese denkweise ändert sich sobald man selber kinder hat, zumindest sollte sie das, ab diesem zeitpunkt spielt schuld oder unschuld keine rolle mehr, zumindest nicht für mich ^^


----------



## Irn-Bru (26. Juni 2009)

> Nein verdammt, es geht darum das man diesen Menschen so hoch lobt, um nichts anderes! Trauern ist doch völlig in Ordnung, aber wieso gehen bitte hier so viele Leute von aus das WIR für diesen Menschen trauern? Ich kenn diesen Mann nicht persönlich und so hab ich weder was mit ihm zu tun, noch trauer ich dem nach was er getan hat (neue Musik? Wohl kaum, die Sache mit den Kindern? ..ya super, Spenden? Ya, das tun wie erwähnt auch andere Menschen in ganz anderem Maße..).




dann bist du eben zu jung und dir fehlt der Bezug zu ihm. Es ging auch nie darum dass hier erwartet wird, dass alle um ihn trauern...es geht um die pietätlosen dämlichen Sprüche.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (26. Juni 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Wenn man von seiner angeblichen Unschuld aber überzeugt ist und diese auch beweisen könnte wäre sein (guter) Ruf wieder hergestellt und er hätte viel Geld gespart.



Sorry, aber wenn ich irgendwas behaupte und du NICHTS entgegenbringen kannst, weil du zum angeblichen Zeitpunkt z.b. alleine warst, dann sag mir wie du deine Unschuld beweisen willst.

Außerdem: Eben mal nen Promi verklagen und dick Kohle kassieren. In den USA ist alles möglich, z.b. als Kettenraucher Malboro zu verklagen.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (26. Juni 2009)

ob unschuldig oder nicht - er war ein großartiger künstler und hat sich immer stark engagiert. 
ich finde es traurig, dass er nun tot ist. aber noch viel trauriger, dass sich hier einige geil finden, wenn sie über den tod eines menschen lachen oder sich darüber freuen. wo soll das eigentlich noch hinführen?


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (26. Juni 2009)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> ob unschuldig oder nicht - er war ein großartiger künstler und hat sich immer stark engagiert.
> ich finde es traurig, dass er nun tot ist. aber noch viel trauriger, dass sich hier einige geil finden, wenn sie über den tod eines menschen lachen oder sich darüber freuen. wo soll das eigentlich noch hinführen?



So weit waren wir vor 50 Jahren schon mal. Drastischer Vergleich, aber so ist / war es.


----------



## Manitu2007 (26. Juni 2009)

oder MC doof weil man den Hinweis "achtung Heiß" nicht für voll genommen hat^^ angeblich steht seid einem vorfall der hinweis auf den kaffeebechern


----------



## zerolesstwo (26. Juni 2009)

Kann mir mal der Mod sagen wiso er mir schreibrechte für ne woche entzieht weil ich mich frage was mit dem seiner nase gemacht würd also lolololol 
mal btt wiso findet ihr es so schlimm das der gestorben is .. wenn zb euer nachbar stirbt wisst ihr warscheinlich nichma den vornamen das is doch viel trauriger


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Juni 2009)

Ob ich zu jung bin oder nicht, ich würde auch keinem Musiker meiner Kindheit nachtrauern..
Ich würde sagen, "Hm, schade - Henning von den H-Blockx ist von uns gegangen.." Und dann würds weiter gehen, ich würde ihm keinen Altar bauen und ihn Tagelang im Fernsehen zitieren lassen usw. usf. - die Tatsache ist für mich einfach scheinheilig und überflüssig.


----------



## Larmina (26. Juni 2009)

Hmmmm... Tikume.. der überzeugteste Sinnlosthreadflamer eröffnet den Sinnlosesten Thread überhaupt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (26. Juni 2009)

Selbst Wikipedia hat den Tod Michael Jacksons eingetragen .. Anscheinend ist er tatsächlich gestorben.

R.I.P ..


----------



## zerolesstwo (26. Juni 2009)

Sebi von deichkind is auch gestorben is viel intressanter


----------



## Larmina (26. Juni 2009)

zerolesstwo schrieb:


> Sebi von deichkind is auch gestorben is viel intressanter


Was ist Deichkind? Oo


----------



## blooooooody (26. Juni 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Selbst Wikipedia hat den Tod Michael Jacksons eingetragen .. Anscheinend ist er tatsächlich gestorben.
> 
> R.I.P ..



 ich dachte du gingst schlafen?


----------



## Sascha_BO (26. Juni 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn ich irgendwas behaupte und du NICHTS entgegenbringen kannst, weil du zum angeblichen Zeitpunkt z.b. alleine warst, dann sag mir wie du deine Unschuld beweisen willst.
> 
> Außerdem: Eben mal nen Promi verklagen und dick Kohle kassieren. In den USA ist alles möglich, z.b. als Kettenraucher Malboro zu verklagen.


Dann hätte er ja guten Gewissens durch den Prozess gehen können weil dieser dann theoretisch ergebnislos ausgehen müßte (weil Aussage gegen Aussage).
Wenn er allerdings freiwillig Millionen an (Schweige?)Gelder zahlt hinterläßt die Nummer halt einen faden Beigeschmack.


----------



## mastergamer (26. Juni 2009)

blooooooody schrieb:


> ich dachte du gingst schlafen?



Bei so einer Meldung wie den Tod eines bekannten Künstlers kann ich einfach nit schlafen gehen =/


----------



## Oligig (26. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ob ich zu jung bin oder nicht, ich würde auch keinem Musiker meiner Kindheit nachtrauern..
> Ich würde sagen, "Hm, schade - Henning von den H-Blockx ist von uns gegangen.." Und dann würds weiter gehen, ich würde ihm keinen Altar bauen und ihn Tagelang im Fernsehen zitieren lassen usw. usf. - die Tatsache ist für mich einfach scheinheilig und überflüssig.



 /sign

Ist so ähnlich wie der Tod vom Papst und die Wahl danach!


----------



## Soulsuit (26. Juni 2009)

So eben hat ein Gerichtsmediziner den Tod Michael Jacksons bestätigt, so CNN...
Schon traurig das der ehemalige King of Pop gestorben ist :/


----------



## Oligig (26. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Was ist Deichkind? Oo


 Eine Band!
Carl Crack von Atari Teenage Riot ist auch tot...nurmal so nebenbei

Achja Burzum killed Mayhem um mal richtig dumm zu antworten!


----------



## blooooooody (26. Juni 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Bei so einer Meldung wie den Tod eines bekannten Künstlers kann ich einfach nit schlafen gehen =/



aber irgendwie war es Klar das er bald stirbt, es ist jetzt nicht Böse gedacht aber mit ihm ging es Körperlich den Bach hinunter und spätestens bei der Tournee wäre er gestorben...


----------



## Grushdak (26. Juni 2009)

Sagt mal, was haben denn hier noch so manche Kiddies verloren.
Erspart Euch doch mal wenigstens bei solch einen Thema, wo Ihr noch nicht mal mitreden könnt -
da Ihr MJ nicht mal kennt - wie auch, da ward Ihr nicht mal in Planung -
lieber Eurer Gelaber und geht endlich ins Bett , wo Ihr seit 21 Uhr hättet sein sollen.

Michael war etwas Besonderes - auch wenn es seit längerer Zeit nun nicht mehr so gut lief, für ihn.
Was auch immer in seinem Leben gewesen ist -
er war ein bedeutender Musiker (hat so einiges der Musikszene geprägt) , der Vieles erreicht hat und auch Vielen geholfen hat.
In manchen Punkten hatte er zwar paar Eigenarten (wer aber unter uns nicht ) -
doch Spinner, die ihn nur runtergezogen haben, haben dazu beigetragen, wie er geworden ist.

Und manch einer hier ist nicht besser, wenn er jetzt noch ablästert oder ihn weiterhin negativ beurteilt!

R.i.P Micheal


Sollte hier weiter so negativ diskutiert werden - bitte ich einen Mod bzw. Admin, das hier zu schliessen.


----------



## chopi (26. Juni 2009)

Grushdak,wenn ich dir erlaube am Tag meines Todes zu lachen,darf ich dann weiter "ablästern" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Juni 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> also wenn ich hier einges lese muss ich sagen was seid ihr doch für kopfkranke spaßten,das zeigt nur was für kleine pisskiddys hier rumturnen...


<3
Ich finds echt geil wie du dir raus nimmst auf diese Weise anderen Leuten Vorwürfe zu machen.



Oligig schrieb:


> Eine Band!
> Carl Crack von Atari Teenage Riot ist auch tot...nurmal so nebenbei
> 
> Achja Burzum killed Mayhem um mal richtig dumm zu antworten!


Leute.. Cliff Burton!


----------



## chopi (26. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Leute.. Cliff Burton!



Genau an den hab ich vor 3 Minuten gedacht,fands aber nicht sonderlich sinnvoll jetzt ihn noch mit in die Diskusion zu packen *g*


----------



## Grushdak (26. Juni 2009)

So es reicht !!


----------



## mastergamer (26. Juni 2009)

@ bloody: Richtig. Es machte mir den Anschein, dass er wenig bist fast garnicht auf seine Gesundheit achtete. Selbst Ärtze haben gesagt, dass er die Tournee nicht überleben würde.

@ Grushdak: Du bringst es auf den Punkt. Deinen Worten kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## zerolesstwo (26. Juni 2009)

Was passiert jetzt eigentlich mit den kindern?

bevor ihr flamed 
ich meine "seine" kinder


----------



## Larmina (26. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Leute.. Cliff Burton!


Kurt Cobain .....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (26. Juni 2009)

wenn ihrs schon von toten musikern habt: Kurt Cobain net vergessn^^


----------



## Tikume (26. Juni 2009)

zerolesstwo schrieb:


> Was passiert jetzt eigentlich mit den kindern?
> 
> bevor ihr flamed
> ich meine "seine" kinder



Sofern Michael Jackson noch irgendwas von Wert zu vererben hat wird es wohl eine Schlammschlacht um das Sorgerecht geben.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Juni 2009)

also mich hats interessiert, dass der typie tot ist

nu kann ich mir sicher sein, dass nichts neues von dem typen an musik rauskommt

schade eigentlich, immerhin war er einer der größten musiker auf der ganzen welt


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (26. Juni 2009)

Anscheinend haben es einige viele noch nicht begriffen. Keiner will ihn als Heiliger hochjubeln oder sagen das er mehr "Wert" (wie kann man einen Menschen mit etwas Materiellem vergleichen?) ist als jemand Anders. Einigen, mich eingeschlossen, geht es einfach tierisch auf den Senkel, dass Ihr den Tod von Leuten bejubelt oder sogar noch drüber ablästert.

Sowas macht man einfach nicht.


----------



## Larmina (26. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wenn ihrs schon von toten musikern habt: Kurt Cobain net vergessn^^


Schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Kurt Cobain .....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke <3 
Freddie Mercury!

Ich schätze aber mal das reicht mit der Aufzählung, aber manche merken vielleicht worauf wir hinaus wollten. ;]
Ich bin nen ziemlicher Musikfreak und für mich wurden hier schon Menschen mit größeren Einfluss (zumindest auf meine Person) genannt - welche auch vor meiner Zeit, sogar vor Jacko seiner, waren..

Ya, Obi-Lan-Kenobi, du bleibst ya auch wenigstens sachlich - das ist in diesem Thread ya schon viel wert! Dennoch ist es etwas scheinheiliges, das Verhalten ist malwieder genau das was man von der Masse erwarten kann, aber keiner von denen macht sich den Gedanken das noch viel mehr passiert ist, nein, für die meisten zählt eben nur Jacko und das ist einfach falsch und möchtegern sozial.

Voll editiert, sorreh..


----------



## Manoroth (26. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Schneller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du gemein...^^


----------



## chopi (26. Juni 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Anscheinend haben es einige viele noch nicht begriffen. Keiner will ihn als Heiliger hochjubeln oder sagen das er mehr "Wert" (wie kann man einen Menschen mit etwas Materiellem vergleichen?) ist als jemand Anders. Einigen, mich eingeschlossen, geht es einfach tierisch auf den Senkel, dass Ihr den Tod von Leuten bejubelt oder sogar noch drüber ablästert.


Aber hey,der Thread hat seine 7 Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Sowas macht man einfach nicht.


Wer bist du,dass du sowas entscheiden darfst?


----------



## Grushdak (26. Juni 2009)

Naja so manche hier sind nicht viel anders, wie die, die MJ zu dem "psychischen labilen" Menschen gemacht haben.
Denkt mal lieber darüber nach - anstatt so bedeppert zu posten!

Wundert Euch nicht über Verwarnungen und tut den anderen Usern hier bitte einen Gefallen.
Eröffnet dann nicht auch solche Topics "Frechheit ich habe 'ne Forenpause bekommen - warum?"

fertig ... aus ...


----------



## Manoroth (26. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Naja so manche hier sind nicht viel anders, wie die, die MJ zu dem "psychischen labilen" Menschen gemacht haben.



meiner meinung nach hatte der schon immer n knacks^^


----------



## zerolesstwo (26. Juni 2009)

micky maus .. sry musste sein


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (26. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Aber hey,der Thread hat seine 7 Seiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich entscheide nicht, ich verurteile das. Und ich bin der Meinung das jeder vernunftbegabte Mensch sich nicht über den Tod anderer freuen sollte.


----------



## blooooooody (26. Juni 2009)

zerolesstwo schrieb:


> Was passiert jetzt eigentlich mit den kindern?
> 
> bevor ihr flamed
> ich meine "seine" kinder




die Haben auch noch ihre Mütter oder die Neverland Ranch... Hirn einschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



FRANK SINATRA und ELVIS PRESLEY nicht vergessen bei den guten toten künstler


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Naja so manche hier sind nicht viel anders, wie die, die MJ zu dem "psychischen labilen" Menschen gemacht haben.


Daran ist er selber auch schuld... allein auf die Idee kommen sich zu einen weißen umoperieren zu lassen,das ist schon relativ... beknackt


----------



## zerolesstwo (26. Juni 2009)

meinte auch garnich vom finanziellen her sondern eher wo die hinkommen^^


----------



## chopi (26. Juni 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Und ich bin der Meinung das jeder vernunftbegabte Mensch sich nicht über den Tod anderer freuen sollte.



Und ich bin der Meinung,dass jeder vernunftbegabte Mensch über alles Witze machen sollte,dann würden viel mehr Leute lachen.

Du bleibst dir treu und lachst nicht,darf ich mir treu bleiben und lachen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (26. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Daran ist er selber auch schuld... allein auf die Idee kommen sich zu einen weißen umoperieren zu lassen,das ist schon relativ... beknackt




das war eine zeit wo Schwarze immernoch als minderheiten betrachtet wurden... 

Hirn einschalten wäre nicht schlecht gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kzell (26. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Und ich bin der Meinung,dass jeder vernunftbegabte Mensch über alles Witze machen sollte,dann würden viel mehr Leute lachen.
> 
> Du bleibst dir treu und lachst nicht,darf ich mir treu bleiben und lachen?
> 
> ...


Es wird der Zeitpunkt kommen dann lachst auch du nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Daran ist er selber auch schuld... allein auf die Idee kommen sich zu einen weißen umoperieren zu lassen,das ist schon relativ... beknackt



als ob du irgend eine ahnung davon hättest, wie grausam rassismus sein kann

ich halte es zwar auch fürn fehler, aber nachvollziehbar wäre es


----------



## chopi (26. Juni 2009)

Kzell schrieb:


> Es wird der Zeitpunkt kommen dann lachst auch du nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist das eine Drohung? ;D


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2009)

blooooooody schrieb:


> das war eine zeit wo Schwarze immernoch als minderheiten betrachtet wurden...


Und weiter? Nur weil er damals eine "minderheit" war,musste er sich gleich umoperieren? Es ist und bleibt eine beknackte Idee.Zum glück denkt nicht jeder "Schwarze" so...

@ Ren:
Na und? Er hätte dazu stehen sollen,dass er ein "schwarzer" ist. Er war damals schon ein bekannter Musiker,warum sich dann umoperieren noch?Weil er als "weißer" mehr Erfolg hätte? ><


----------



## Kzell (26. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ist das eine Drohung? ;D


bloß nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Und ich bin der Meinung,dass jeder vernunftbegabte Mensch über alles Witze machen sollte,dann würden viel mehr Leute lachen.
> 
> Du bleibst dir treu und lachst nicht,darf ich mir treu bleiben und lachen?
> 
> ...



Wir leben in einem Zeitalter wo es nicht gern gesehen wird sich so zu verhalten wie es nicht "üblich" ist - darunter zählen auch empfindliche Themen anschneiden und Witze drüber zu machen.


----------



## blooooooody (26. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und weiter? Nur weil er damals eine "minderheit" war,musste er sich gleich umoperieren? Es ist und bleibt eine beknackte Idee.Zum glück denkt nicht jeder "Schwarze" so...




Lerne was über Amerika und Rassimus und geh brav weiter zur schule dann weist du es -.-' Amerika hat das Problem immernoch... achja nochwas... HIRN EINSCHALTEN BITTE!!!


----------



## chopi (26. Juni 2009)

Kzell schrieb:


> bloß nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann kann ich ja weiterlachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wir leben in einem Zeitalter wo es nicht gern gesehen wird sich so zu verhalten wie es nicht "üblich" ist - darunter zählen auch empfindliche Themen anschneiden, Witze drüber zu machen.



Omfg,Deathstyle,kannst du mir dieses eine Mal noch vergeben?
Ach du scheisse,ich will mich dem System doch anpassen,aber da muss man soviel beachten,da hab ich das vergessen. =/
Jetzt ma im ernst,"Wir leben in einem Zeitalter,wo..:" ist ein Argument für dich?


----------



## Larmina (26. Juni 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Ich entscheide nicht, ich verurteile das. Und ich bin der Meinung das jeder vernunftbegabte Mensch sich nicht über den Tod anderer freuen sollte.


Freuen tun sich hier nicht wirklich viele. Nur machen eben manche drauf aufmerksam, dass er eventuell doch nicht der beste gestorbene "Künstler" *Öhöm..*
war sondern nur der am aktuellsten tote


----------



## Kzell (26. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja weiterlachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2009)

Mein Kommentar ist die Linie - kommt nach der Linie nochmal irgendeien Form von gegenseitigem Angriff, erhalten die Streitteilnehmer eine Auszeit aus dem Forum und der Thread ist zu. Alle weiteren Threads zum Thema sind dann sofort ebenfalls zu und werden mit diesem hier zusammengeführt. Btw. ist es dabei vollkommen egal ob mein Beitrag nicht mehr auf der aktuellen Seite steht oder nicht. 

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Juni 2009)

Kzell schrieb:


> ja klar.. bis zu diesem einen Zeitpunkt.. du weißt schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


An dem du mir die Kehle durchschneidest,ich wusste doch,dass das ne Drohung war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//Edit Ach Zam,als ich das geschrieben hab war dein Beitrag noch nicht da,kann ich die Linie sein? <3


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Und ich bin der Meinung,dass jeder vernunftbegabte Mensch über alles Witze machen sollte,dann würden viel mehr Leute lachen.
> 
> Du bleibst dir treu und lachst nicht,darf ich mir treu bleiben und lachen?
> 
> ...



selten sowas hirntotes gelesen

wie würdest du dich fühlen wenn jemand lachen würde weil jemand gestorben ist, der dir nahe stand?

klar, micheal steh vermutlich niemand hier im forum nahe, trotzdem sollte man einfach etwas respekt zeigen und nicht zur einer verachtenswerter witzfigur mutiern


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> selten sowas hirntotes gelesen



Damit ist der Thread zu.


----------

